
On Shinichi Mochizuki’s Inter-Universal Teichmüller Theory - subnaught
http://inference-review.com/article/fukugen
======
cookingrobot
My favorite explanation of IUT is buried deep on Mochizuki's website:
[http://www.kurims.kyoto-u.ac.jp/~motizuki/sokkuri-hausu-
link...](http://www.kurims.kyoto-u.ac.jp/~motizuki/sokkuri-hausu-link-
english.pdf) And accompanying animations: 1)
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4hJTm8pTV5A](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4hJTm8pTV5A)
2) [http://www.kurims.kyoto-u.ac.jp/~motizuki/IUT-animation-
Thm-...](http://www.kurims.kyoto-u.ac.jp/~motizuki/IUT-animation-Thm-A-
washi.avi)

------
mrcactu5
slightly old and slightly technical -- the discussion on MathOverflow -- not
nearly as good as the Sokkuri House example

[http://mathoverflow.net/questions/106560/philosophy-
behind-m...](http://mathoverflow.net/questions/106560/philosophy-behind-
mochizukis-work-on-the-abc-conjecture/)

